# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  طلب من الاعضاء الكرام منهاج (من الاستيقاض الى نوم )

## قيس ابوليلى

السلام عليكم 
اني عندما دخلت وجدد المواضيع المميزة في المنتدى 
وتمنيت يعمل ملف على شكل ملف وورد ويرفعة على المنتدى في منهاج للمبتدى وكذلك للشخص واصل مرحلة من العبادة لله و عبادة الاولياء لله
فيقوم اي ششخص بسحب الفايل الورد واذا لديه اضافة فانه يضيفها ويرفعة من جديد حتى مع تقدم الزمن نحصل الى منهاج متكامل ويكون صدقة جارية للمشتركين فيه 
ويكون ماذا يعمل العابد من الواجبات ومستحبات و الادعية و الذكار وقراء القران بمنهاج او برنامج للحياة ليس فيه مملل والنتيجة تقرب الى مرضات الله 
و كما يقال الافعل تتحول الى عادات و العادات تصبح سلوك و بما ان هذا السلوك باتجاه نور السموات والارض فان العابد مع مروو الزمن يزداد نورا وتقربا و يكون مكانة ليس في الجنة فقط بالدرجات العليا فيها والذين يعبدون عن علم لهم درجات كما قال حق تعالى علوا كبيرا((....يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }المجادلة11

هذه فكر ونرجوا من الله توفيق

----------

